# Sprinkler head eater



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi
My farm has sprinklers, and im not talking about the sprinkler that sticks to the hose im talking about the little black heads that stick out of the ground!!
My dog has been destroying them and my dad is MAD 

She is scared of water so she doesntdo it when they are on she does it when there off.
I Counted 5 that have been destroyed!!Yes i could just get new ones but....THEY ARE 350$ A HEAD!!
Im a 12 year old kid, i dont have that kind of money!
I was thinking of like spraying it with 
lemon 
grapfruit
lime 
or somthing.
does anyone have any ideas on how to help me??


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Supervision is the only way and teach her to "LEAVE IT".
Sprinkler heads were one of Lakota's favorites, still are, when they are on. She is not afraid of water, she loves to drink & water pic her teeth when the sprinklers are on. Lucky for me, her and hubby, she hasn't been chewing them.

By me they are about $50 a head to replace.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My dog loves the sprinkler heads when they're on lol! He leaves them alone when they're off.
What if you tried to devise some sort of wire mesh cage around each head? Enough room for the heads to pop up and work. The mesh heads for gutter drains come to mind. It's worth a try anyways and probably a lot less expensive than replacing the sprinkler heads!
Good luck!


----------



## JimX (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh wow, $350? I'm sure I can imagine your dad's reaction.


----------



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> My dog loves the sprinkler heads when they're on lol! He leaves them alone when they're off.
> What if you tried to devise some sort of wire mesh cage around each head? Enough room for the heads to pop up and work. The mesh heads for gutter drains come to mind. It's worth a try anyways and probably a lot less expensive than replacing the sprinkler heads!
> Good luck!


THATS A GOOD IDEA  
i will try that... but im not sure how yet haha right now we have been putting giant rocks on the and when they go on we move the rocks back but its alot of work XD it could also be because my dog is bored, i cant play with her 24/7 so her toys dont relly intreat her haha thank you


----------

